

Wundrbar (YC W08) launches new iPhone app - garbowza
http://www.whatsoniphone.com/blogs/new-app-store-wundrbar

======
pchristensen
Now that's a tasty treat. There are tons of things I'd love to know if I could
find out in 1 second, but not if it takes 30 seconds, several pages, and
several screen resizings just to get to the search box.

Purchased. Thanks Wundrbars!

------
naish
Can anyone comment on whether this app can be configured to use non-US sites
(by default or otherwise)? Being in Canada, I'd much prefer to search
amazon.ca or bestbuy.ca rather than the US-centric .com variants.

~~~
adudley
No, currently we only hook into the US versions of sites, but we hope to let
people customize this in future releases.

------
fuzzmeister
Great app, emphasizes what's most important in mobile search: speed.

------
sachinag
Congrats! I hope you guys add support for Dawdle.com soon; we think we're
helpful for people inside a GameStop looking at pricing.

~~~
adudley
Thanks! We want ideas for future sites to hook into, so if anybody else has
requests, feel free to post them here...

------
radley
congrats guys!!

------
toodlestech
So basically behind the scenes they are really only doing a google search
within the site? Google search [www.bestbuy.com: karate kid DVD] will return
the karate kid DVD and price from best buy. I don't understand why I should
want to pay for this?

~~~
adudley
There's actually a lot more to it than that! For some services like Amazon and
Yelp, we hook into APIs for quick retrieval/display of data. For others, we
pull back data content from RSS feeds. And for others, like BestBuy, we do
pass along parameters to their web services. It varies from service to
service. But trust me, there's a lot of tech behind the app!

